# CPU defekt - woran erkenn ich es?



## CHICOLORES (19. Oktober 2009)

Joa das is meine Frage,

woran erkenne ich das die CPU defekt ist? Piept das MB trtz oder macht der rechner gleich mal gar nix?

greetz


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

Öhm.. der Rechner startet nicht? 

Meist piept es aber, je nach Bios.
Steht im Handbuch, welche Töne man hört.


----------



## CHICOLORES (19. Oktober 2009)

axo ok, danke

in andern foren erhält man die utnerschiedlichsten kommentare .... da wollte ich hier mal nachfragen


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

Was denn für Kommentare?


----------



## CHICOLORES (19. Oktober 2009)

> "Nimm den Lüfter ab und schau nach, ob ein Pin leicht schwarz angekokelt ist!"



oder mein persönlicher Favorit:



> "As windoof wird dann nicht mehr flüssig laufen!"


----------



## D.Knatterton (19. Oktober 2009)

Lass mal von SiSoftware Sandra ein CPU-Benchmark laufen, dann merkst du schon ob die CPU defekt ist.


----------



## Ahab (19. Oktober 2009)

D.Knatterton schrieb:


> Lass mal von SiSoftware Sandra ein CPU-Benchmark laufen, dann merkst du schon ob die CPU defekt ist.



joa sofern du bis zum desktop kommst. bei fundamentalen defekten wird die cpu den post nicht überstehen und es kommt zu ner bootschleife. oder der rechner friert beim booten ein.


----------



## Chris0974 (20. Oktober 2009)

falls du pips-töne beim einschalten hast, muss es nicht gleich die CPU sein.
kann genauso ander komponenten sein.
die pips-töne sollten aufschluss darüber geben ob CPU, Speicher oder Grafikkarte usw.
tonfolge merken und im handbuch des motherboards schaun.
falls du's dort nicht's findes auf der homepage des motherboardherstellers nachschaun dort sollten (bei den meisten!!!!) die tonfolgen beschrieben sein.

falls sich gar nichts rührt kann nur ein techniker weiterhelfen.


----------



## darkhelfer03 (16. Februar 2011)

D.Knatterton schrieb:


> Lass mal von SiSoftware Sandra ein CPU-Benchmark laufen, dann merkst du schon ob die CPU defekt ist.


Hab das mal bei meiner Fehlersuche benutzt und habe bei der CPU scheinbar nen Volltreffer gelandet beim APU und FPU Test!
Kann ich dami nun sicher sagen das die CPU hinüber ist wenn ich es mehrmals mache und er immer wieder dabei abstürzt?

Edit: Sry fürs ausgraben


----------



## ph1driver (16. Februar 2011)

Würde noch mal mit Prime95 gegen Testen.


----------



## darkhelfer03 (17. Februar 2011)

Bisher keine fehler mehr aufgetreten, am anfang war nach der neuinstallation noch hier und da freezes aber nu irgendwie nixmehr... sehr seltsam >_>


----------



## Jan565 (17. Februar 2011)

Wenn eine CPU hin ist, dann hast du die ganze Zeit eine Bootschleife. Er startet neu, geht aus, startet neu und so weiter.


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Februar 2011)

Genau kaputt is kaputt. 
Außer bei AMD, da macht man aus kaputten Quads dann X3 CPUs.


----------



## latiose88 (25. Juni 2020)

Hi sorry das ich diesen Thread wieder hervor hebe.Ich habe ebenfalls ein Problem.
Also als der Pc im großen und ganzen zusammengebaut wurde,dank meinem Bruder.Wollte ich den Pc einschalten.Er zeigt kein einziges Bild an,nur die Lüfter drehen sich und ein Piepgeräusch macht er.
Als ich dann nur mit einem Ram riegel betreiben hatte ebenso.Grafikkarte in Unterschiedlichen Slots,brachte nichts.Ram steckte zuvor wo anders drinnen.Darum piepte es schon gleich nach dem ich auf dem knopf gedrückt hatte.Nach dem der dann im richtigen sitzt,machte er nen piep wie halt bei jedem Pc wenn er hochgefahren wird.Dann kurz drauf kommen dann schon der Piepton.Er deutet immer nur auf die GPU .Auch meine die in dem anderen Pc drinnen war,erkennt er wohl nicht.
Werde es mal auch noch ganz ohne Ram versuchen ob sich denn der Code überhaupt ändert.Kann die CPU in dem Fall denn überhaupt defekt sein,oder wird da noch garnicht die CPU abgefragt?
ALso ich weis nicht ob er bei Post ist oder nicht,weil ich ja nix sehe.Ne Festplatte ist nicht drinnen,wie gesagt er läuft ja eh gerade im moment auf minimum confi der Ryzen 3950x system.
Bin gespannt was ihr dazu schreibt.
Gruß Christoph.


----------



## MSI-Fan (25. Juni 2020)

Mach mal ein Bios Reset mittels Jumper oder nimm die Batterie für 15 min mal ab vom MB. Dann starte nochmals durch.


----------



## _Berge_ (25. Juni 2020)

latiose88 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was ihr dazu schreibt.
> Gruß Christoph.



Moin du Leichenschänder 

wie wärs wenn du mal deine Hardware postest?

Kann vieles sein weswegen der Rechner nicht startet, das einfachste wäre ein Board mit altem BIOS


----------



## latiose88 (25. Juni 2020)

Ja das denke ich mir auch.
Das Mainbaord ist ein Asus Strix x470 -F Gaming wo ich leider nicht weis welche Bios Version es drauf ist.Das Manboard stammt aus RMA von einem anderen Nutzer.Der ebenfalls nicht wusste,welche Biosversion denn drauf ist.
CPU: Ryzen 9 3950x,die CPU ist nur neuwertig,das heißt die ist ebenfalls nicht neu
Ram: zum test zwecken einer meiner Rumliegenden,ehemals von einem anderen Pc drinnen gewesen,wo ich weis das es wirklich nicht defekt ist ein DDr4 2400 mhz.Rein kommt dann ein DDR4 3600 mhz.Da das system ja nur die bestimmten pipser macht,habe ich somit halt noch nicht den richtigen Ram drauf getan.
Grafikkarte: da propierte ich mehrere ,auch die wo in meinem anderen Pc drinnen steckte.Das System behauptet entweder defekt oder wurde nicht erkannt.Rein soll wenn das system mal wirklich laufen wird eine gtx 1060
Netzzeil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 450 Watt Gold
Gehäuse ein Thermaltake Level 20 XT
Als CPU Lüfter ein Nocuta NH D15


----------



## Noel1987 (25. Juni 2020)

Ja es kann sein das die CPU nicht erkannt wird wegen älteren BIOS 
Entweder bei AMD nachfragen Bezüglich Update CPU 
Das mobo einschicken und geld dafür zahlen das es geupdatet wird 
Oder so wie ich ich es gemacht habe einen 1300x besorgt für kleines geld und diese für den gleichen Preis verkauft


----------



## _Berge_ (25. Juni 2020)

latiose88 schrieb:


> ....



Ich Tippe auf altes BIOS

schau mal hier zusätzlich rein wer aus deiner nähe kommt:

Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen

Ansonsten hat Noel1987 gute Tipps gegeben


----------

